# Merry Christmas TC! Time for My Strauss Jr Record



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I can see the snowflakes dancing in the wind as they make their way towards the ground in his magnificent music!



I know many find him too light, but I find it dandy!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I do think his music is more associated with the New Years concert from Vienna as for the wishes:

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays / Bah Humbug

It's Xmas!!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I can see the snowflakes dancing in the wind as they make their way towards the ground in his magnificent music!
> 
> 
> 
> I know many find him too light, but I find it dandy!


I enjoy him as well .


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

It was his music that got me into classical music over 30 years ago... and yes it was a VPO New Year’s concert under the baton of Carlos Kleiber 1989 that I saw live on TV.....


Merry Christmas fellow TCers!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Axter said:


> It was his music that got me into classical music over 30 years ago... and yes it was a VPO New Year's concert under the baton of Carlos Kleiber 1989 that I saw live on TV.....
> 
> Merry Christmas fellow TCers!







Voices of Spring (Frühlingsstimmen) Karajan - Kathleen Battle
The most legendary of all.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Voices of Spring (Frühlingsstimmen) Karajan - Kathleen Battle
> The most legendary of all.


I agree. 1987 New Year's Concert was probably the best of them all.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Axter said:


> I agree. 1987 New Year's Concert was probably the best of them all.


On the other hand, Willi Boskovsky was the only real Emperor of the waltz .


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> On the other hand, Willi Boskovsky was the only real Emperor of the waltz .


He was the 1st Violinist of Vienna Philharmonic, but conducted many new years concert during a time the orchestra was performing it all by themselves, before they decided to invite conductors to perform the New Year Concerts.
But yes, those concerts with Boskovsky conducting were legendary.
Lorin Maazel's New Year Concerts of 1980 and 1986 were also good. (like his 1994, 1996, and 2005).
After that Karajan 1987, Kleiber 1989 and 1992 are also among the greatest.
Personally I like Karajan 1987 most.


----------

